# Kings Choose Paul Westphal As New Coach



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Paul Westphal has agreed in principle to become the Sacramento Kings’ head coach, two league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> After Los Angeles Lakers assistant Kurt Rambis wanted more time to consider the job, Kings management turned to Westphal.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AosLqWVbxsKSR66XOHl5mP85nYcB?slug=aw-westphalkings060909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

A former Celtic in the 70s.


I have now shared all my knowledge of Paul Westphal.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Anyone knows what kind of game he wants Kings to play?


----------

